# ISO Baked Spaghetti Recipe



## ella/TO (Aug 19, 2006)

I had an aunt who used to make a baked spagetti. It was so good. A bit spicy. I doubt she used parmesan cheese as I'm talking 60+ years ago. It did have a tomato sauce base. Anyone know of a recipe?....thanks in advance


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Aug 19, 2006)

_I was born in 1940 and I remember my mom grating parmesan cheese back when I was just a small kid. I used to love to climb on a chair and watch her do this, so parmesan has been around  a long time in this country._


----------



## amber (Aug 19, 2006)

I've made baked ziti before but not baked spaghetti.  If you want my recipe just let me know.


----------



## Alix (Aug 19, 2006)

Here is kimbaby's baked spaghetti recipe. I suspect you could modify it to suit your tastes.


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 19, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/tnt-baked-spaghetti-25627.html 


this one is good


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is the version of Cheesy Spaghetti that my mom made when I was a child.  

Cheesy Spaghetti Bake


½ lb. ground beef 
¼ cup chopped onion
15 oz. jar prepared spaghetti sauce
6-7 oz. spaghetti noodles 
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon flour
¼ teaspoon salt
¾ cup evaporated milk
1/3 water
1 cup shredded cheese, divided


Brown ground beef and onion in skillet; drain.  Add spaghetti sauce and simmer ten minutes.  Break spaghetti into quarters and measure 1½ cups.  Cook spaghetti according to package directions.  Rinse and drain.  Mix spaghetti and sauce.  Melt butter in saucepan and stir in flour and salt.  Add evaporated milk and water.  Cook over medium heat until slightly thickened, stirring constantly.  Add ½ cup shredded cheese, stir until melted.  Spread ½ spaghetti mixture in bottom of 10x6x2 inch baking dish.  Top with all of cheese sauce.  Add remaining spaghetti mixture and ½ cup shredded cheese.  Bake in 350º oven for 15-20 minutes or until piping hot.  Makes 6 Servings.


----------

